# Thank you Flossy and Dr. Schulze for saving my life!



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I haven't been on here much lately because for the first time in 3 years I am actually living my life again. It's all because I read a post from Flossy about Dr. Schulze's all natural formula









I went from taking 45 Dulcolax pills a month, along with enemas (and I was still backed up because this barely worked) to 0 Dulcolax and 0 enemas and a having a bowel movement practically every day. Note I did slowly decrease my Dulcolax every few weeks to get to 0, I didn't quit cold turkey.

This is what I am doing:

2 Dr Schulze Intestinal Formula #1 Maximum Strength at bedtime

I've eliminated meat from my diet.

This might sound crazy but I know my diet is a big key to my new success. I eat meat every now and again and do eat fish but am following an 80% all natural plant-based diet. I still eat small amounts of dairy. I tried this because meat takes much longer to go through your system than plants. I noticed that my Dulcolax were going through my system 3 times faster when I stopped eating meat. It's also important to eliminate processed foods, food dyes, artificial sweeteners, artificial flavorings, and perservatives to get your system running like it should. Fun fact: Dr Schulze believes in an all natural diet and is also a Vegan lol

I highly recommend Dr Schulze, I notice I see the best results with the Maximum Strength but I would start off with the regular strength. I really hope this helps someone or at least gives you hope that you may find something out there that helps you; even when you've given up hope because no doctor or medicine has helped you yet.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific news, Rose Marie!

yes, what a big relief it is to finally find a regimen that works. thanks for telling us about yours. it's always good to hear success stories.

and yes, you're right---never give up; always keep trying.

wishing you all the best. take good care,


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Your post puts a smile on my face, Rosie Marie! I'm glad you like his products, as I obviously do too.

I'm currently taking 3 Intestinal Formula # 1's along with just one of the Intestinal Formula # 1 Max Strength, every day right before I finish eating dinner.

Once again, it's good to hear some good news!


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Rosie Marie,

Congratulations! I am so happy that you are doing well. Those of us with severe chronic constipation are always looking for that magic bullet to provide some type of consistent relief. I am on the Dulcolax merry go round myself and would love to be able to stop. I am not taking nearly as many as you were. I use three tablets at bedtime every 4 to 7 days. Sometimes, if things are really bad, I have to use an enema in combination with the Dulcolax. Dulcolax will usually cause a large bowel movement the next morning, but it doesn't come close to cleaning me out.

I looked at the Dr. Schlulze website and saw that Intestinal Formula No. 1 contains senna and cascara sagrada. Those are naturally occurring substances, but they are also the active ingredients in most commercial stimulant laxatives. Exlax and Senokot, for example, are senna. Are you concerned with using Formula No. 1 every day? I would be worried that I was just trading one stimulant laxative for another. Do you get the typical stimulant laxative cramps and urgency from Formula No. 1? I hate that aspect of taking Dulcolax or Exlax.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

i have much less severe cramping with schulze's than with dulcolax. how about you, rosie?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I just started the max strength yesterday and wondering if I should move to 2 pills today (i took one yesterday around 5pm after dinner and still feel nothing). How quickly should it work? And also was wondering if this causes urgency when it does work?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

marleyma said:


> I just started the max strength yesterday and wondering if I should move to 2 pills today (i took one yesterday around 5pm after dinner and still feel nothing). How quickly should it work? And also was wondering if this causes urgency when it does work?


Dr. Schulze says to increase your dose by one pill a day until you find the right dose for yourself. Sorry, but I've been on it so long I can't remember how quickly they work.... maybe around 3 days, I'm guessing?

I can always tell when I'm about to have a BM, you can just tell. Don't force it.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks flossy! I'll do two after dinner and cross my fingers that's the right amount to get things moving.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

marleyma said:


> Thanks flossy! I'll do two after dinner and cross my fingers that's the right amount to get things moving.


You're welcome. They are best taken with some food, I always take mine at the tail-end of my lunch/dinner/whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Moreaux (Jul 2, 2016)

Sean said:


> Rosie Marie,
> 
> Congratulations! I am so happy that you are doing well. Those of us with severe chronic constipation are always looking for that magic bullet to provide some type of consistent relief. I am on the Dulcolax merry go round myself and would love to be able to stop. I am not taking nearly as many as you were. I use three tablets at bedtime every 4 to 7 days. Sometimes, if things are really bad, I have to use an enema in combination with the Dulcolax. Dulcolax will usually cause a large bowel movement the next morning, but it doesn't come close to cleaning me out.
> 
> *I looked at the Dr. Schlulze website and saw that Intestinal Formula No. 1 contains senna and cascara sagrada. Those are naturally occurring substances, but they are also the active ingredients in most commercial stimulant laxatives. Exlax and Senokot, for example, are senna. Are you concerned with using Formula No. 1 every day? I would be worried that I was just trading one stimulant laxative for another.* Do you get the typical stimulant laxative cramps and urgency from Formula No. 1? I hate that aspect of taking Dulcolax or Exlax.


The stimulant laxative aspect concerns me as well, I really wish that were addressed on the site as that is the only thing preventing me from ordering them. While my issues are pretty severe, I don't want to add additional complications or lose what little indigenous functionality I have left. So far I have been able to avoid stimulant laxatives and only take them once a month when I am impacted and have exhausted linzess, ostmotics, and enemas. I'm still hoping that eventually I will find a solution to my issues.


----------

